# Showing Nubian Bucks for ADGA



## Pardus (Jul 12, 2017)

I recently purchased a purebred Nubian buckling who will be our future herd sire. I would like to show him in ADGA shows but I can't seem to find any information on showing bucks. I have shown boer weathers in the past in market shows, so I know the basics of setting up and the show ring as far as meat shows go. Is there any major differences, other than the type of animals be shown? Do you train them to show in the same fashion? What traits do judges look for in a typical dairy sire? I know this is a lot, but every bit of information helps.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dairy animals aren't braced, they are taught to stand square and (hopefully) quietly on their show chain. It's really more like showing miniature horses than sheep or meat goats.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Something that is very helpful is to attend some adga sanctioned shows. Go on their website - you can hopefully find one close to you. It's also Nationals this week - you should be able to get some great pics from this year's winners - they are updating classes and posting pics of winners on their facebook page as well.


----------

